# Whats the difference between adjustable coils and spring?



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Im looking to get ST coil overs with the KYB's AGX. I know the adjustable can be height adjusted, and the springs cant. What are the pros and cons. Need help.
Thanks, David.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Classic XE said:


> *Im looking to get ST coil overs with the KYB's AGX. I know the adjustable can be height adjusted, and the springs cant. What are the pros and cons. Need help.
> Thanks, David. *


I don't think ST makes adjustable coil overs for Nissan AGX shocks.

The only ones that are any good for Nissan are Ground Controls.

Arospeed, Rickey Racer and Weapon R are junk.

Mike


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Mike, you are 100% correct. My bad. Not ST, but GC. My friend put them on his B13 SE-R. Havent seen it yet. Any comments?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Classic XE said:


> *Mike, you are 100% correct. My bad. Not ST, but GC. My friend put them on his B13 SE-R. Havent seen it yet. Any comments? *


As long as you don't adjust them too low, you will love the handling.

Mike


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*How low?*

I'd probably go down about 2". Plus my area floods during rainy season, so I want to go back up. How high can I go with the adjustables?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: How low?*



Classic XE said:


> *I'd probably go down about 2". Plus my area floods during rainy season, so I want to go back up. How high can I go with the adjustables?  *


You should not go lower than 1" with stock length shocks.

Mike


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: How low?*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> You should not go lower than 1" with stock length shocks.
> 
> Mike *


AGXs aren't stock length, right?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How low?*



barnoun said:


> *
> AGXs aren't stock length, right? *


Yes they are, the short shocks are GC AD shocks, Truechoice, Motivational or Shigspeed.

Mike


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh, okay


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

i thought it was 1.5" on stock shocks??


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*what about Motivational shortened struts?*

Mike, what do you think about the Motivational shortened struts? They are pretty expensive compared to the AGXs. Are they really worth it? Is the extra suspension travel worth the price?


----------

